# shed doors



## Ingersoll444

What do you all use for doors for your shed? After two years of not having any doors, it time to get going. I had started using barn boards for the doors, but wounder if there is a better way. Also any neat tricks for hinges, and latches you have come up with? BTW my door opening is 6 1/2' wide, and I was planing a 2/3-1/3 door sizing. That way, when you just have to walk in to grab something, you just have to open the smaller door, and not a 3'+ wide door.


----------



## jodyand

*over head door*

I have a 8' x 7' over head door on mine i like it and it didn't cost that much.
Jody


----------



## Martie

Door? :question: 

You have a door opening? :truth:

Like; in a wall? 

I have a roof... one wall! ... And a couple of tarps!  

You lucky dog, You! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444

lol yup 4 walls. Just like the city foke.


----------



## leolav

I have a overhead door at one end and a barn door at the other.


----------



## slipshod

*I build it*

Then it seems like I fill it.3 shops and I have to stay alert just to keep a bay open in case I have to work on something.


----------



## slipshod

*Leo*

I have one with an overhead door at one end and a barn door at the other. Great minds must think a like. Only problem is my boat is in the way to drive thru.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *What do you all use for doors for your shed? After two years of not having any doors, it time to get going. I had started using barn boards for the doors, but wounder if there is a better way. Also any neat tricks for hinges, and latches you have come up with? BTW my door opening is 6 1/2' wide, and I was planing a 2/3-1/3 door sizing. That way, when you just have to walk in to grab something, you just have to open the smaller door, and not a 3'+ wide door. *


If I recall correctly, is this the shed where you put the siding vertically? If that's the case, tou could use T1-11 plywood and add some 1x4 crossbucks. Hang using those large strap hinges. Put a cable with a turnbuckle from the top hinge side diagonally to the opposite bottom side. This will assist when the larger door starts to sag from its own weight.


----------



## dougand3

This was real cheap. Similar to what Argee described. Sided the framing and then cut the doors out and framed 2x4s. May need a short roof to divert rain...hasn't yet, but rain hasn't come at 45 deg towards the doors.


<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~dougand3/Sheddoors.jpg">


----------



## Martie

Well, the rain is here now. I spent the day trying to figure how I could make my shed footprint bigger. My basement door opens onto a patio under my deck and that's where I'm putting the tractor/tool shed. I've been putting a roof UNDER the deck, but the deck support design was kind of limiting me on size. I was able to get to an 8' X 11' fairly easily, but today I figured out how to get it out to 13' X 11', maintain some headroom AND still keep the rain out... I hope! I'm 6'2" and I'm determined not to have to stoop in my shed! A sheet of T-111 has been the plan for the shed door all along. I'm planning to use that 6 or 8 mil clear plastic (as used on snowblower hoods) for transom windows along the top of the wall on the side that faces southeast and in the door (northwest facing). The wall sheathing will swing up and out from the top, the "windows" will swing in from the bottom and screening will stay in place on the framing. I only have one spare circuit breaker left to run power from, so there won't be a lot of work going on in this shed. I want to replace the 3'0" X 6'8" door in the house wall with a 4'0" door while I'm at it but the wall is poured concrete, not cinder blocks. Maybe I'll work on THAT project over the winter...from the inside....This door does NOT open into the shed, by the way, but onto the patio adjacent to it . Right now, with some disassembly I can bring the tractors into the basement to work on them but I don't want to keep them inside because they would take up too much room in my soon to be airplane factory. A bigger door would make moving them in to RESTORE and out to STORE easy.


----------



## Merlin

This is my temporary doors on my temporary shed.


----------



## jodyand

*This is mine*

This is my door on my shed it a 8'x7' overhead door:worm: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well, I realy don;t want to use t111 for the door. May go for the overhead though. Looks like a good idea. Will have to check out cost. May just stick with my first plan. It is V grove barn board. I hate to say it, but looks are important.[I am usley a fuction over form guy, but you look right at the door, or will there will be a door, when you look out the back windows] Well more thinking to do.


----------



## tisenberg

I guess the only thing I would worry about is the overall construction of the doors. I would make sure that the cross members are firm and well attached so that the door did not warp. If double doors, I would also think about the way the connect together if you are going to lock them. Putting a pad lock in the middle is weak. I put rod hooks at the top and bottom of the swinging door that opens last. I used the rods that HD sells in their fence door hardware. They selll a rod that is shapped like an "L" and it is intended to be a interior lock for the bottom of the door. I put one at the top and bottom on the inside.


----------



## Martie

Paul,
If you can post a picture of your shed, I'll bet you get some suggestions...angel


----------



## leolav

It's funny you say that. I have the drive thru style, but something always has to be moved in order to actually drive through . Whether it is my boat, trim mower, weed wackers, chipper/shredder or a snow blower., something always has to get moved.

I wish I could be as organized as I used to be. Everyone always jokes with me that once my kids get older, I'll have bikes, wiffle ball bats, etc in the shed as well. I guess my organization will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Martie _
> *Paul,
> If you can post a picture of your shed, I'll bet you get some suggestions...angel *


 shed


----------



## Chipmaker

My self I hate overhead doors unless they are rollup types. They always block off lights above them or access to the upper rafters if used for open storage, so I am always opening or closing them either for more light from the ceiling lights or access stuff in the rafters etc. A sliding door may work for you. Around here the local steel supplier sells a rollup door that is more than adequate for non commerical use. Its virtually rattle proof when down, and it takes up little in the way of overhead room above the door, and does not block off ceiling lighting, and no tracks hanging in the way either. My friend just bought one for his shed. Its 8' wide and 8' high and cost him $480.00 including tax. The panels on the door are also insulated with about 3/4" of foam with a plastic type of inside liner . Insulated doors in the south are almost a must as the sun turns them into one big giant heat sink and it will heat up a shed or garage pretty quick, fro the heat radiated off it.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well, I have decided to stick with the vgrove barn board for the doors. I had some laying around, so I started making up a door. Looks nice, I do think I will need some cross bracing though. Figure once it is done, and squair, I will just bolt in a lenght of steel strapping. That should do the trick.


----------



## Martie

That an RD stashed in the shed?


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Martie _
> * That an RD stashed in the shed? *


Yup a doddle.

A 1977 RD400. Got it in the garage now. Hope to have some time this winter to clean it up, and get her running.


----------



## Martie

Keep me posted... When you get it running and roadable, I'll meet you in at the diner in Ellenville and buy you lunch if your up for it. Wow... A rice-burner 2 stroke that is fast AND handles well...

You've got some great RD roads up your way if I remember correctly.

I don't have pix, but I'm down to one old Honda CJ360T that I traded for years ago. I finally got around to getting it running this year, but need to square away the title on it before I can register it.


----------



## guest

hey Jody, where did you get your shed door? Really it looks more like a garage door. I searched on line for garage doors but mostly found bigger ones. How much did the door cost? post a link to the site if you got it on line... 


id rather get an overhead door if possible...


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Martie _
> *Keep me posted... When you get it running and roadable, I'll meet you in at the diner in Ellenville and buy you lunch if your up for it. Wow... A rice-burner 2 stroke that is fast AND handles well...
> 
> You've got some great RD roads up your way if I remember correctly.
> 
> I don't have pix, but I'm down to one old Honda CJ360T that I traded for years ago. I finally got around to getting it running this year, but need to square away the title on it before I can register it. *


I also have a 83 Suzuki GS650. thats a real nice bike. Hope to get that going soon also. Rode for years, but have not been out on one in about 5. REALY getting the bug agean.


----------



## jodyand

*Lowes*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *hey Jody, where did you get your shed door? Really it looks more like a garage door. I searched on line for garage doors but mostly found bigger ones. How much did the door cost? post a link to the site if you got it on line...
> 
> 
> id rather get an overhead door if possible... *


I bought it at Lowes for about $130. its a 8'wx7'h Thay have them in differnt sizes and i think you can custom order what ever size you want. I have a freind that ordered a 4'w door to put in the end of his garage.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well, it's been about a month, and guess what????


Nothing. Did not eaven go look at the shed, or the door I had started. Hoping to get some stuff cleared out of it tomarrow, if it's not THAT cold out. Plus I have to upearth my snow blower, thats in the BACK of the shed, under everything.


I tell you I NEED a vacation!!!!!


----------



## Live Oak

Maybe I missed something but wouldn't a sliding type barn door be the most practical? With the proper seals, they are almost as tight as a swinging door and they allow full access through the door way.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Maybe I missed something but wouldn't a sliding type barn door be the most practical? With the proper seals, they are almost as tight as a swinging door and they allow full access through the door way. *


I did think of that, but when open it would cover the window. And a lot of the bard style doors I have seen, don't realy work that well. Maybe the ones I have seen are just worn out, but you know how the mind works


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well, I bet you all thought this project was going the way of someone elses Latice project.   

Well, spent most of the day, doing a lot of projects I have hanging. One was these doors. Well, ones done.    


Went with shiplap barn board. Looks nice. I made one door pretty wide, and it will be a fixed door, that will only be used with big things. The other one will be smaller for normal use. I figured that would be better then having two real big doors. Well the big one is the one I got done. Now I just have to hang it.....


----------



## Ingersoll444

another shot of the door. Got to get some hardware, and paint, but we are getting there..


----------



## jodyand

That looks nice Paul good job:thumbsup: :clap: :clap: :clap: And at least unlike some people you did do something for your shed.:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *That looks nice Paul good job:thumbsup: :clap: :clap: :clap: And at least unlike some people you did do something for your shed.:lmao:
> Jody *


And TOBA who wouldTOBA you be TOBA referring to Jody??:lmao:


----------



## jodyand

Not me:lying: i would never do that:lying: :lmao: :furious: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well spent my lunch hour yesterday at the HD. Dropped a C note, and walked out with the stuff to finish my one door, hang it, AND do the same to the other half. I would REALY like to get it DONE this weekend. I have SO many projects that need to be done, but have to wait for the wether to clear. So I am enjoying the warmer temps to get the stuff done that I CAN. I tell you, after two years of building a house, moving, and having a baby, things get REAL backed up. Yard looks like hell, and all the equpimpt needs attention. Just to long with out any time to do it. Well, now I am getting SOMETHING done!! Feels great


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well, after a less then steller weekend. I did steal a little time to work on some stuff. Got the one door, primed, painted, and hung. The other door, I got made, and started priming. I was hoping to get more done, but am happy I got the one on.


Here's the done door............


----------



## Ingersoll444

The smaller door. Now I did not put on a Z brace on this door, like I did the other. Seems strong, and it is only 30" wide. Think I sould add one??

Here is a shot of it..........


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Check!!!*

Well one thing off my list!!! 


After my plans for NewYears fell through, I had some time on my hands. It was warm out side, and realy did not feel like doing anything , but had to get out of the house. I had been holding off doing the last door, becould my cordless drill had bought the farm. I was not looking foward to hand drilling all the holes I needed, so just did not do it. Well I got a new drill for Christmas, so I went out to the shed. After digging the door out.[I assumed I would not get to it this year, and burryed it behind other projects ] And spent about a hour and now its done. Well after like 3 years my shed is now finly closed!!! Now to finish painting it, and doing the trim


----------



## Ingersoll444

Sorry forgot to say. I will try to get some pictures this weekend of it. Also I am planing on doint something with the ramp. Wish me luck


----------



## Wannabe

> _Originally posted by Martie _
> * That an RD stashed in the shed? *


I was thinking that same thing.

I had an '83 RZ, Yamaha's idea of a comeback. 350cc 2cyl. 2str. It was the Canadian model with none of the EPA [email protected]#$% on it. 35mm Mikuni's(!). 

A guy I worked with ran it over and bent the frame. I haven't been able to find another one. 

Fast and agile...


----------



## Ingersoll444

Ya the RZ's were sweet also. The US ones had a HUGE cat in the pipes, pluging them up though. YUCK!! Plus in the US, small bikes never have sold well. You know "Bigger is better" and all. To bad realy. Some of the best bikes out there have been small.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Finley got around to getting some pictures this weekend. Here are my doors...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74298>

Have to plane the one a little come warm wether, the opening on the shed racked a little, but at leats we are sealed up. Looks a lot nicer also not being open. Now just have to do the REST of the 8000 projects I have backed up.


----------



## bontai Joe

Looks good Paul!


----------

